# mitral valve occluder device



## Misty Dawn (Oct 20, 2011)

Please help!!  CPT codes for MV paravalvular leak closure occluder device for severe anemia-Would you use 93580?  
 Pt is scheduled for MV perivalvular leak closure with VSD amplatzer, devicewill need anesthesia, intubated, TEE, transseptal puncture,


----------



## Misty Dawn (Oct 25, 2011)

Incase anyone else comes across this type of procedure. Probable have to use the unlisted code or just bill for any cath/imaging work involved


----------

